# New guy hoping to learn



## HomeGym Hero J (Jun 6, 2016)

I left good habits, wellness and lifting behind creating more and more excuses everyday. I'm ready to get back to form with the right attitude and the right answers. Also want my kids to see what hard work yields.







No Excuses
HomeGym Heroes


----------



## 187Infidel (Jun 6, 2016)

Welcome.. Just remember that hard work is never over.. There are no easy days waiting for you if you are looking for it. But there is success.


----------



## brazey (Jun 7, 2016)

Welcome....


----------

